# Slim line Mesquite pens



## Clay3063 (Nov 18, 2016)

It's been almost 20 years since I did any work at all on the lathe. I was never what one might consider a professional but back when I first bought the Delta Midi lathe we lived far enough out in the wilds of west Texas that everyone thought my pens were pretty good stuff. Now that I am a member of WB I am almost hesitant to post pics of the sets I turned out today. But, at 53 yrs of age I've lived past any ideas of bravado and with all the aches and pains of 35 years of manual labor heaped upon my body I am proud enough of these that I will show them to you all. BTW, some of you guys are beyond professional. Artisans I say. Artisans.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 18, 2016)

Here are the rest of them. I thought I had them all in the first post.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice work ... love mesquite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2016)

I think they look great! I've never been a fan of using the slimline kits because I like a fatter pen, but I know a lot of folks who prefer the skinnier profile for writing.


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice work Clay!! What finish is on them??


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 18, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Nice work Clay!! What finish is on them??


I used a spray on clear urethane and buffed that out when dry and then added a paste wax from a stick I bought from PSI several years ago. I had several different grades of those wax sticks but the white one is all I could find after having moved all my stuff twice now since I first bought it all. I used an old sock with the lathe spinning pretty high and pressed hard enough to get it hot to the touch to kind of "cook" it in. Don't know if it actually does but it does make them shine. The blanks were mostly random blanks I had in a 5 gallon bucket from several years ago when I first bought the lathe. Sorry if it sounds like I am rambling. I just read the news about Kevin and feel like I just got hit by a truck.


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 18, 2016)

Your pens look great. And they helped confirm that a random piece of wood a friend gave me really is mesquite. A friend of his found it on a canal bank. I turned a few pens from it and they look just like yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 18, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Your pens look great. And they helped confirm that a random piece of wood a friend gave me really is mesquite. A friend of his found it on a canal bank. I turned a few pens from it and they look just like yours.


Mesquite comes in many colors. I've got some that has yellow in it. And it will spalt too. I've got deep, almost black browns, light browns, yellow and various shade of each. It is truly a beautiful wood. I am hoping to get a band mill one of these days and start milling my own lumber. I made a chain saw mill a number of years ago and it worked ok. But the amount of waste in saw dust was disconcerting to me. So I took it apart and used the metal for other projects. The hypocracy of what I just said is that I use mesquite to cook with and there is no telling how many board feet of beautiful lumber I've turned into ashes over the years cooking. LOL .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2016)

Clay, those look good. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Clay, those look good. Nicely done.


Thank you sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 19, 2016)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 19, 2016)

Well done!! 

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 19, 2016)

Fear not...nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice job Clay! They look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 21, 2016)

Those are perfect for slimlines! I've never liked the bubbly shaped ones people do and prefer these. They look sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Nov 21, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Those are perfect for slimlines! I've never liked the bubbly shaped ones people do and prefer these. They look sharp!


I too prefer the slimline over the other. I also like fine point and skinny lead. But that's just me.


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 12, 2016)

I've got another question concerning these pens. I bought the kits several years ago from PSI and I still have 2 or 3 dozen kits left. Now that I have set up shop again and are turning out pens again I figured I better see about ordering a few more kits. There in lies the problem. I can find the slimline kits easy enough but I cannot find the same kit with the Roman(?) art greco band design. Anyone know of a supplier that makes this design of band? Unless I just am not looking right, PSI isn't putting this band in their slimline kits anymore. I am going to go cross check the kit number and see but....


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 12, 2016)

And never mind on that last. I found them. Silly me. Woodcraft. Not PSI!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

